# lowest cost Spanish bank account for non-residents?



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

I know there are some free online accounts for residents, but as i'm not currently in Spain i don't think these are accessible to me.

Low cost is the main consideration at this stage. I don't really need any services apart from the ability to make international payments in (probably with Transfer Wise).

Thanks


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Be careful using any money transfer company.

Police investigate after Britons lose holiday home money in £10m company collapse.

A couple who lost £272,000 say the collapse "stole our future and our dreams" - but they won't get any compensation, not a carrot.

https://news.sky.com/story/police-in...lapse-11492763


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Take a look at ANY of the online accounts (BBVA, OpenBank from Santander to name but two) - they are completely free for residents and non-residents alike.

Some require a Spanish phone number but that can be 'got around'.


TransferWise or CurrencyFair are great because they are peer-to-peer so should never 'collapse'.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

With respect what does ''peer-to-peer'' a computer jargon phrase have to do with the security of your money with a money transfer company? Is it a government compensation scheme or guarantee? 

I am always looking to learn new things.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

uknowwhatimeanharry said:


> With respect what does ''peer-to-peer'' a computer jargon phrase have to do with the security of your money with a money transfer company? Is it a government compensation scheme or guarantee?
> 
> I am always looking to learn new things.


Sigh ...

Peer-to-peer in this case means people buying and selling currencies to each other. Nothing to do with computer networks.

CurrencyFair and TransferWise are not banks, they just act as brokers. Client accounts are completely segregated from the company accounts, so even if they go bust your funds are safe.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, all! 

So I don't actually need to go to Spain to set up these online accounts? What services do they provide? And how do you get around the phone number thing? Would a Spanish friend's mobile number work?

When I almost bought a house in Andalucía before the Brexocatastrophe, I opened a basic account with Unicaja. It cost about 50 euros a year. Does this have any advantages over the online options?


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Sigh ...
> 
> Peer-to-peer in this case means people buying and selling currencies to each other. Nothing to do with computer networks.
> 
> CurrencyFair and TransferWise are not banks, they just act as brokers. Client accounts are completely segregated from the company accounts, so even if they go bust your funds are safe.


It may sound at times I am being argumentative but I assure you I am not. On this particular subject it is important to be clear to other members and the public what risks are involved in using money transfer companies. It is only money transfer companies that are fully regulated and supervised by the FINANCIAL CONDUCT AUTHORITY (FCA) that are supposed to have completely segregated client accounts. And the ‘’supposed’’ is taken on trust. There are also money transfer companies that are only registered with the FCA and have no requirement to have segregated client accounts. In either case no company prominently displays anywhere (not even in the small print) YOUR MONEY IS AT RISK AND THERE IS NO COMPENSATION SCHEME.

In reality small transfers are probably worth the risk to get the better rate, but for big transfers both UK and EU banks have a government backed compensation scheme and it would be far safer to transfer up to those limit piece meal. Also try to never hold more than the compensation limit in any one bank account. 

This is the information I have researched and I am always here to help when I can.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Didn't really want the thread to become a discussion of online transfer companies. I asked about bank accounts, not how to transfer the cash.

A lot of people I know and respect use Transfer Wise and are perfectly happy with it. That's good enough for me


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> Didn't really want the thread to become a discussion of online transfer companies. I asked about bank accounts, not how to transfer the cash.
> 
> A lot of people I know and respect use Transfer Wise and are perfectly happy with it. That's good enough for me


Online bank accounts offer all the same services that you would expect from any other type of account - just like First Direct in UK.

You can get a Spanish SIM card for very little money or you can use a friends. However, some accounts, for some transactions, may send a code to 'your' phone as part of it's security. If you don't have the phone in front of you, then you can't complete the transaction.

There are also companies that offer numbers as though you were actually in Spain - Google them.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! Yes, I see what you mean about giving a friend's number.

From what I can see, all these companies that sell Spanish numbers have a monthly charge. Obviously I don't want that, so...

What I need to do is (a) get to Spain (b) buy a cheap SIM (c) go to a bank and open an online account, right?

Any recommendations as to good online accounts?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> Thanks! Yes, I see what you mean about giving a friend's number.
> 
> From what I can see, all these companies that sell Spanish numbers have a monthly charge. Obviously I don't want that, so...
> 
> ...


The whole point about online accounts is that there are no branches.

You must open it online


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

But surely they will need proof of identity etc? How does that work?


----------



## mtantill (Aug 20, 2013)

suiko said:


> Thanks! Yes, I see what you mean about giving a friend's number.
> 
> From what I can see, all these companies that sell Spanish numbers have a monthly charge. Obviously I don't want that, so...
> 
> ...


Regarding SIM - I have been using Lebara and top up once every 6 months (5Euros) to keep it alive. That being said, my Spanish bank account is tied into my HK number, not the Spanish one, so I not sure all banks require a Spanish number to open. I did open the bank account person (with my Passport and NIE). I am not yet a resident so the bank fees are higher, but will be reduced once I am in country. 
I looked into the BBVA account based on feedback above and noticed the "free" account has similar requirements my bank does (monthly deposits of some kind) unless I misread the information. Good luck.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I have an OpenBank account and it is free, you can use Santander ATMs but all help is via email and online chat. It suits me and of course it's free.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks - but how did you set it up? Did you do it online, and if so, what ID did they require? And do you have a Spanish phone?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

suiko said:


> Thanks - but how did you set it up? Did you do it online, and if so, what ID did they require? And do you have a Spanish phone?


I used my passport and NIE to set it up. All done online. The account was active in hours but I had to wait for a real card to arrive by post. A couple of questions have been dealt with via email and very quickly.
I have a Spanish Orange phone number.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Simon22 said:


> I have an OpenBank account and it is free, you can use Santander ATMs but all help is via email and online chat. It suits me and of course it's free.


Thanks for the info'. I'm very interested in opening one of these accounts but (apparently) it is not available to non-residents. We have a property in Spain, a Spanish mobile (Hits) and a NIE but we reside in the UK. 
Also, we have a communal postbox in Spain and I wouldn't want a debit card being sent there. When we opened our Sabadell account we picked the card up from the branch. Is it possible with this account?

from the FAQ's...
"_You must be of legal age, reside in Spain and have a valid identification document (DNI or NIE). The account can have more than one account holder. In that case, each has the same rights and obligations._"

***EDIT*** Just tried to open an account but failed when asked if I was tax resident is Spain.....
"_Thank you for your interest in Openbank
At this moment we only have accounts for residents in Spain but we will soon be able to offer you the account you need.
Please contact us if you would like more information._ "


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

suiko said:


> I know there are some free online accounts for residents, but as i'm not currently in Spain i don't think these are accessible to me.
> 
> Low cost is the main consideration at this stage. I don't really need any services apart from the ability to make international payments in (probably with Transfer Wise).
> 
> Thanks


If you have a UK Santander account you can make fee free cash withdrawals from ATMs at Santander braches in Spain. You also get the interbank exchange rate which is a lot better than the tourist rate.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, but I have a Halifax credit card to do that when I'm in Spain (I don't have a Santander account). What I want at this point is a euro account.

So I would assume from your post that it isn't possible to set up an online account if you are a non-resident? I'm a non-resident and don't have a Spanish phone either (though I do have an NIE). 

Simon - unfortunately I don't have a Spanish SIM. 

It is looking like there's no alternative to a regular account with annual charges of about 50 euros, right? Any payments into the account are unlikely to be regular at this stage, so presumably free accounts of that kind are also going to be off the agenda?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

suiko said:


> Thanks, but I have a Halifax credit card to do that when I'm in Spain (I don't have a Santander account). What I want at this point is a euro account.
> 
> So I would assume from your post that it isn't possible to set up an online account if you are a non-resident? I'm a non-resident and don't have a Spanish phone either (though I do have an NIE).
> 
> ...


I don't think it's possible to get a free non-resident account. I have friends who live in the UK but own property here, and they searched extensively to no avail. They used to have a Unicaja account to pay the council tax and electricity bills - the commission charges were higher than the outgoings! 

Then Unicaja froze the account because they hadn't presented the required paperwork to prove they were non-resident (basically, evidence that you live and pay tax in the UK). This requirement is part of anti-money laundering legislation that came in recently. I'm not sure how this works with online-only accounts, as they had to do it in person.

They tried an offshore euro account but the local council wouldn't accept it for direct debits because it didn't have an ES IBAN. So now I pay their bills from my account and they reimburse me.

They certainly don't make it easy ....


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! So it is in fact basically what I thought at the beginning, then?

Unicaja was the one I opened back in 2016. I think the charges were about €50 per annum.

Do you know what evidence the bank would require as regards paying of UK tax? I am thinking of going to Spain for a couple of days next month to sort this, and obviously it would be good to do it all at once if possible.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think it's possible to get a free non-resident account. I have friends who live in the UK but own property here, and they searched extensively to no avail. They used to have a Unicaja account to pay the council tax and electricity bills - the commission charges were higher than the outgoings! .


There certainly is - try BBVA online account. There are many accounts which are available to non-residents and charge nothing. I know because I know a couple of non-residents that have them.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. I notice the BBV account asks for a TIE - what is this? I have an NIE.

Do you still need a Spanish phone number? If so, what's the best way to get one paying the minimum charges (after all, it won't actually be used)? I could buy a SIM in Spain, but wondering if there are other options...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> Thanks. I notice the BBV account asks for a TIE - what is this? I have an NIE.
> 
> Do you still need a Spanish phone number? If so, what's the best way to get one paying the minimum charges (after all, it won't actually be used)? I could buy a SIM in Spain, but wondering if there are other options...


A TIE is for non-EU citizens. Just use your NIE.

I don't know about phones with them,

Get a pay-as-you-go SIM from Tuenti (online)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

suiko said:


> Thanks! So it is in fact basically what I thought at the beginning, then?
> 
> Unicaja was the one I opened back in 2016. I think the charges were about €50 per annum.
> 
> Do you know what evidence the bank would require as regards paying of UK tax? I am thinking of going to Spain for a couple of days next month to sort this, and obviously it would be good to do it all at once if possible.


They took a P60, UK pension statements (payslips would do if you are still working) and utility bills with their UK address on.

According to the TransferWise website, some banks require a "certificate of non-residence" which you have to get from the Extranjeras office at a Policia Nacional branch (same place that does NIEs). Other banks will get this for you, for a fee. Others don't seem to bother. I've not met anyone who had to get their documents translated.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> A TIE is for non-EU citizens. Just use your NIE.
> 
> I don't know about phones with them,
> 
> Get a pay-as-you-go SIM from Tuenti (online)


As I understand it, the cheapest Tuenti SIM is 6 euros. Is this a one-off charge, and how do they deal with the requirement to show ID if you buy it abroad?


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Perhaps you will have to make do for now with the best deal you can get under your current circumstances.

Frank


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> As I understand it, the cheapest Tuenti SIM is 6 euros. Is this a one-off charge, and how do they deal with the requirement to show ID if you buy it abroad?


That's for a contract SIM (6€ per month). They also do PAYG SIM's

ID is all done electronically or it can all be done at a Movistar shop


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks - though for that I of course have to be in Spain!

But perhaps the BBV account doesn't require a Spanish number? I'm going to try applying tomorrow when I've dug out my NIE.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

The BBV account does require a Spanish number.

So i tried the tuenti site, but it asks for a phone number on the registration process, and will not accept anything I key in (home, mobile numbers or the mobile number of a Spanish friend).

??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> The BBV account does require a Spanish number.
> 
> So i tried the tuenti site, but it asks for a phone number on the registration process, and will not accept anything I key in (home, mobile numbers or the mobile number of a Spanish friend).
> 
> ??


How are you keying in your friends number? - 0034 6xxxx or just 6xxxx ?


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

I tried both formats - with 6 at the start and with the code (though I can't imagine a Spanish site would demand the international code?)


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Can't see any way to get a Spanish SIM without going to Spain... seems a bit crazy as (apparently) you can open a bank account without doing so!


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

suiko said:


> Thanks - though for that I of course have to be in Spain!
> 
> But perhaps the BBV account doesn't require a Spanish number? I'm going to try applying tomorrow when I've dug out my NIE.


Good luck opening the account. :fingerscrossed: ...Do let us know how you get on. 

I've also tried to open an online account with BBV, I managed to get registered online (They do require a Spanish mobile number). However, they then wanted a certified copy of my NIE and wouldn't accept an uploaded image. They wanted to send a courier to pick up my original NIE certificate and passport.....At this point I gave up!

I'm still with Sabadell, paying €120 per year. So far I've tried Santander 123 at branch, Santander Open bank, BBV Online, BBV in branch.

If you do find a totally fee free current account, for a non resident, which doesn't require regular deposits, monthly credit card use or purchase of a saving product. please let me know.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmm, yes! It certainly looks like you're right.

The account I did open in 2016 with Unicaja, though, only charged me €50 a year, I think, in case you're interested!


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

Have you looked at the Bankia Cuenta On account? This is free (including one debit card) and doesn't require a Spanish telephone number, regular payments or to be a Spanish resident. The account can be set up online and managed via Bankia's app or via their website.

I am not giving this account a 5* review as I had some issues setting up the account (some my fault as I initially used my NIE rather than passport to set up the account). However the pluses and minuses I've found so far are listed below:

Pluses:

Easy to set up online - if you use your passport if you are non resident
English speaking helpline. Assistants will often call the branch to correct matters for you.
Most staff in our branch (El Campello) speak English.
Easy to use app and website
You can upload documents via the website such as passport copies, proof of earning, tax residency proof, P60s etc.
The Cuenta On account is free - providing that you run it online - however calling into the branch for advice etc. does not result in any charges.
Will post documents, cards etc to your UK home address (although see below)

Negatives
I did have to attend the branch to complete forms (again some of this was due to me initiating the process incorrectly).

My account has been blocked on a few occasions - and you don't receive a notification as to why! This is my biggest frustration. I've decided to call into the branch to resolve this next week when I am back in Spain. This means I've needed to use other means to pay bills etc.

We haven't yet received our debit cards although mine was supposedly posted to our Spanish address and my wifes to our UK address. Again, we'll sort that out next week

My view is that once I get over the teething problems this account should be fine. And I save €120 per annum compared with Sabadell


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! I'll look into the Bankia account. I do speak good Spanish, so that at least should not be an issue.

Booked a flight to Spain in any case in a couple of weeks (idea was to combine the bank stuff with seeing a friend), so I guess I should explore all these options now so that if necessary I can always do what I need to do when out there (including buying a Spanish SIM).


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

tmarshall57 said:


> Have you looked at the Bankia Cuenta On account? This is free (including one debit card) and doesn't require a Spanish telephone number, regular payments or to be a Spanish resident. The account can be set up online and managed via Bankia's app or via their website.
> 
> I am not giving this account a 5* review as I had some issues setting up the account (some my fault as I initially used my NIE rather than passport to set up the account). However the pluses and minuses I've found so far are listed below:
> 
> ...


This sounds good. However, I've just tried to register online and the only ID options are "DNI" or "RESIDENCE PERMIT" and my NIE is "Formato no válido" 

https://www.bankia.es/en/retail-banking/start-sign-up-1


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I just read Bankia reviews on Trust Pilot, I think I'll continue to pay Sabadell even though they have their faults too.


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

trotter58 said:


> This sounds good. However, I've just tried to register online and the only ID options are "DNI" or "RESIDENCE PERMIT" and my NIE is "Formato no válido"
> 
> https://www.bankia.es/en/retail-banking/start-sign-up-1


I've just had another look at the site. It does appear to have changed slightly but is still designed to accept overseas mobile / telephone numbers and nationalities. I can't test the site without clearing all my cookies etc but have you tried entering your passport number (9 digits) as your DNI. I also recall I had to add a leading zero and delete the final letter when I tried to use my NIE. I suspect they have tidied up some of these idiosyncrasies since I registered in July.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, there are some pretty bad Spanish reviews for the Bankia account. Particularly in relation to the fact that if you refuse to be bombarded with publicity, they start charging you for everything (apparently this is in the terms and conditions).

I was leaning towards BBV, but after reading the above, I can't imagine they will accept an uploaded scan of my NIE.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Tried the Bankia site again, but it doesn't respond at the initial step "para darte de alta como cliente de Bankia" (the English was so awful I opted for the Spanish for clarity's sake ). Not inspiring confidence...


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

Roy C said:


> I just read Bankia reviews on Trust Pilot, I think I'll continue to pay Sabadell even though they have their faults too.


I've just looked at TrustPilot reviews for Bankia, Sabadell, BBVA and Ing Direct and all of the reviews are appalling. The thing is I guess....people writing reviews of banks will only do so when they have experienced very poor service.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, it seems like they ALL demand a Spanish mobile number, so now I am contemplating whether to open a regular account when in Spain in two weeks, or just to buy a SIM and risk the online option not working!


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Frustratingly difficult to do anything about this... I've tried quizzing the online account providers - BBVA, Santander, ING... - as to what proofs of identity they need (from scans to certified and couriered passports!), but have not had a single response.

Have also not been able to buy a Spanish SIM.

I'm going to Murcia next weekend. I shall certainly buy a SIM. But really not sure whether to give up on the "holy grail" of a free online account (to be applied for once in possession of said SIM), or to give up and open a regular account while there.

As regards the SIM, I want one with no monthly charge and no time limit on credit. I don't care if it costs me €10 for a one minute phone call


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

suiko said:


> As regards the SIM, I want one with no monthly charge and no time limit on credit. I don't care if it costs me €10 for a one minute phone call


As a non resident you will only be able to get a _tarjeta prepago_ (pay as you go), I'm pretty sure you need to be resident to get a monthly contract.

Here's a comparison chart of deals with non monthly charge. Though you usually have to top up the card every few months, otherwise they expire.

https://tarifasmoviles.info/tarifas-sin-consumo-minimo-ni-cuota-mensual-para-hablar/


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. The last thing I want is a monthly contract!

I want prepago, yes, but as I will be using it only occasionally, I want a prepago without any monthly charge, and without losing credit if the SIM is not used for, say, six months or a year. I don't mind if call and data charges are very expensive. So I need one that does not expire.

Any ideas?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

suiko said:


> Thanks. The last thing I want is a monthly contract!
> 
> I want prepago, yes, but as I will be using it only occasionally, I want a prepago without any monthly charge, and without losing credit if the SIM is not used for, say, six months or a year. I don't mind if call and data charges are very expensive. So I need one that does not expire.
> 
> Any ideas?


Orange do one called the Mundo


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks - but I see there is a monthly fee of just over 1 euro.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

suiko said:


> Frustratingly difficult to do anything about this... I've tried quizzing the online account providers - BBVA, Santander, ING... - as to what proofs of identity they need (from scans to certified and couriered passports!), but have not had a single response.


We got hassled by our bank about providing ID for an existing account. There is no legal requirement for you to present your ID in person. The banks may say that it is their own internal processes that require you to present it in person, but we just argued that our own internal processes prohibited us from wasting a day's annual leave from our jobs just to be able to go to the bank office during working hours. In the end they accepted scanned and e-mailed ID docs.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

suiko said:


> Thanks. The last thing I want is a monthly contract!
> 
> I want prepago, yes, but as I will be using it only occasionally, I want a prepago without any monthly charge, and without losing credit if the SIM is not used for, say, six months or a year. I don't mind if call and data charges are very expensive. So I need one that does not expire.
> 
> Any ideas?


Movistar Habla 6 is another one. Tarjeta prepago Habla 6. Tarifa prepago solo llamadas - Movistar

No monthly charge, just use it for texts and calls every now and again and stick €5 on the credit every six months to stop it expiring.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. So it basically costs €10 a year? 

Seems better than some of the others I've seen, but it's unlikely I'll use five euros even in five years. So the credit will go on getting bigger... and bigger...

There aren't any around like the one I have here, which I simply top up when the credit runs out? (Last time I put a tenner on it was in 2015 - only ever use wifi).


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's a very useful link for anyone else looking for a comparison chart (sent to me by a Spanish friend)

https://tarifasmoviles.info/tarifas-sin-consumo-minimo-ni-cuota-mensual-para-hablar/amp/


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Banco Sabadell has a system for opening accounts for non residents. The account I use is free as long as I deposit €700 per month into the account
https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl/Opening-a-Bank-account/6000026503022/en/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

suiko said:


> Here's a very useful link for anyone else looking for a comparison chart (sent to me by a Spanish friend)
> 
> https://tarifasmoviles.info/tarifas-sin-consumo-minimo-ni-cuota-mensual-para-hablar/amp/


However, the article was written in 2015... Can anyone confirm that it's been updated? If not it's probable that most of these offers are out of date. Try
https://www.rastreator.com/tarifas-movil.aspx
https://www.phonehouse.es/movil/comparativa-tarifas-movil.html
https://www.ocu.org/tecnologia/telefono/calculadora/ahorrador-telefonico/?landingpage
I haven't looked through the thread so apologies if this has all been mentioned before


----------



## evelyn21 (Nov 27, 2018)

*Santander help*

Hi there,

I would have a question about Spanish banks, do you live in Spain? Or would you be able to help?

Many thanks,
Evelyn


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

suiko said:


> Frustratingly difficult to do anything about this... I've tried quizzing the online account providers - BBVA, Santander, ING... - as to what proofs of identity they need (from scans to certified and couriered passports!), but have not had a single response.
> 
> Have also not been able to buy a Spanish SIM.
> 
> ...


I'm in Spain right now. If you want me to, I'll go to Orange today and get you a sim card?


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

uk_ukraine said:


> I'm in Spain right now. If you want me to, I'll go to Orange today and get you a sim card?


Thanks v much for the offer! It's a bit complicated, though, as I want a PAYG SIM which does not require regular top-up!


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

suiko said:


> Thanks v much for the offer! It's a bit complicated, though, as I want a PAYG SIM which does not require regular top-up!


I see. I got my wife one last week, but yeah, I think we have to top up €20 each month.
I live right be an Orange and Vodafone shop. So if you find out one of those can help you, drop me a line. I have no problem going in, getting one and even posting it to you.


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

suiko said:


> Thanks v much for the offer! It's a bit complicated, though, as I want a PAYG SIM which does not require regular top-up!



have you found any brand that is like that? it's what I'd like too for when I move.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

small frog said:


> have you found any brand that is like that? it's what I'd like too for when I move.


Nothing comes free. If you don't top them up, they expire and the number is re-used. See post 51 above. €5 every six months is not unreasonable, just treat it as part of the cost of having a home in Spain.


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Nothing comes free. If you don't top them up, they expire. See post 51 above. €5 every six months is not unreasonable, just treat it as part of the cost of having a home in Spain.


I don't expect it to come free, I just like to pay for what I do actually use  5 every now and then is fine, whereas 20 per month is too much for me, as i dont use my phone much, it's more that it's safer/useful to have a phone, than not have one.

is there any company that you prefer or a few good ones you know of, to choose from? (might be movistar, or another?)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

small frog said:


> I don't expect it to come free, I just like to pay for what I do actually use  5 every now and then is fine, whereas 20 per month is too much for me, as i dont use my phone much, it's more that it's safer/useful to have a phone, than not have one.
> 
> is there any company that you prefer or a few good ones you know of, to choose from? (might be movistar, or another?)


Anyone paying €20 a month must be on a contract, not PAYG surely? And getting a lot of internet access.

As mentioned above, the Movistar Habla 6 Prepago tariff only requires a €5 top-up every six months. It's intended for calls and texts only, and there's no monthly charge.


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Anyone paying €20 a month must be on a contract, not PAYG surely? And getting a lot of internet access.
> 
> As mentioned above, the Movistar Habla 6 Prepago tariff only requires a €5 top-up every six months. It's intended for calls and texts only, and there's no monthly charge.


thank you


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Update on this...

I now have a Spanish SIM. 

However, it seems the BBV online account now requires three card transactions per month to remain free, at least as I understand it. 

And the Santander Openbank is not available for non-residents.

Does anyone know of any other free online accounts open to non-residents?


----------

